# CS:S Dedicated Server Port Issues.



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey, 

I am trying to set up a Dedicated Server for Counter Strike Source and I am having trouble (I believe) with Ports.

Heres the info:

OS: Windows 7 64 Ultimate
Router: Dlink DIW-615

I followed these tutorials:
FPS Banana CS:S Server Tutorial

Port Forwards DIR-615 CS Server Setup

Both of the above did not work so I tried what I have below in photos:











srcds.exe Can go through Windows Firewall no issues.




Photo of Firewall settings

The server works fine in my lan, but it cannot be connected to from an external user.

In SRCDS settings:
SV_Lan = 0
ClientPort = 27015

If anyone has any ideas im open to them!

I am trying to connect users via
myexternalip:myopenport/68.235.64.192:27015







Router Settings:


Connection Type : DHCP Client

QoS Engine : Active

Cable Status : Connected

Network Status : Established

Connection Up Time : 0 Days, 0:32:56



MAC Address : 00:1F:C6:0C:Fx:xx

Authentication & Security :  

IP Address : 172.29.9x.xxx

Subnet Mask : 255.255.25x.xxx

Default Gateway : 172.29.9x.xxx

Primary DNS Server : 192.168.20x.xxx

Secondary DNS Server : 192.168.20x.xxx


MAC Address : 00:21:91C:6x:xx

IP Address : 192.168.x.x

Subnet Mask : 255.255.25x.x

Default Gateway : 0.0.0.0

Primary DNS Server : 0.0.0.0

Secondary DNS Server : 0.0.0.0

DHCP Server : Enabled
Wireless LAN

Wireless Radio : Enabled

MAC Address : 00:21:91C:67:89

Network Name (SSID) : internet

Channel : 6 

Security Mode : Disabled

Wi-Fi Protected Setup : Enabled/Configured



Thanks,


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

http://canyouseeme.org/ Will help you diagnose problems with your router/firewall port problems.

Did you allow the port for srcds in your Windows firewall for all connections (not just subnet)?  (It appears you did, I'm asking anyway...)

Since you're running srcds on a DHCP network you have to launch srcds with "+ip 192.168.X.X" where the 'X's pertain to your DHCP assigned IP address.  It's always a good idea to have "-port 27015" in there (which obviously changes if you change the port).

I've noticed that for unknown reasons some routers will not forward for source servers and you may need to try putting your computer in the DMZ or completely bypass the router with a dual-ethernet configuration on the server computer.

Alternatively some ISPs just block 27015 so you can run your server on another port instead, say 27050.  You'll need to forward the port in your router config to your computer and then open that port on your computer.  When you start srcds make sure to add "-port 27050" to the launch command.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2010)

check the source forums for more info. i know that when you execute the server you need to specify the port you are using. obviously make sure you are forwarding the right set of ports to the right client. also, make sure you specify TCP, UDP or both.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for your responses.



streetfighter 2 said:


> http://canyouseeme.org/ Will help you diagnose problems with your router/firewall port problems.


I will take a look at this and see what it says




streetfighter 2 said:


> Did you allow the port for srcds in your Windows firewall for all connections (not just subnet)?  (It appears you did, I'm asking anyway...)


I did indeed sir, I will post a screen shot in a moment.




streetfighter 2 said:


> Since you're running srcds on a DHCP network you have to launch srcds with "+ip 192.168.X.X" where the 'X's pertain to your DHCP assigned IP address.  It's always a good idea to have "-port 27015" in there (which obviously changes if you change the port).


Here is everything I have in my launch options: 
	
	



```
C:\srcds\orangebox\srcds.exe -console -game cstrike +map de_dust -maxplayers 46 -autoupdate  -port 27015    -rcon_password ******
```
If I add +ip 66.249.68.xxx (or 192.16x.x.x) to the launch options I get the error "Couldn't allocate any server IP port"




streetfighter 2 said:


> I've noticed that for unknown reasons some routers will not forward for source servers and you may need to try putting your computer in the DMZ or completely bypass the router with a dual-ethernet configuration on the server computer.
> 
> Alternatively some ISPs just block 27015 so you can run your server on another port instead, say 27050.  You'll need to forward the port in your router config to your computer and then open that port on your computer.  When you start srcds make sure to add "-port 27050" to the launch command.


I am already in DMZ and I did try 27005 without any better luck.
I was kinda hoping I made a mistake with Port forwarding as that would be an easy fix.



Easy Rhino said:


> check the source forums for more info. i know that when you execute the server you need to specify the port you are using. obviously make sure you are forwarding the right set of ports to the right client. also, make sure you specify TCP, UDP or both.


I have not posted there yet, I will do that soon if I can't get it working. 
I did specify the port in the launch options. Im looking for any more info I can give you.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

As I said it has to be your LAN IP (the one provided by the DHCP service on your network [192.168.X.X]) that is added on the command line with the "+ip" switch (NOT your external IP).  I know this sounds odd but it is necessary to run an srcds server when connected through a router when you are not in the DMZ.

Your external IP would work provided you were the first computer jacked into the modem and all other computers were attached to your computer.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> As I said it has to be your LAN IP (the one provided by the DHCP service on your network [192.168.X.X]) that is added on the command line with the "+ip" switch (NOT your external IP).  I know this sounds odd but it is necessary to run an srcds server when connected through a router when you are not in the DMZ.
> 
> Your external IP would work provided you were the first computer jacked into the modem and all other computers were attached to your computer.




I get the same error with 192.168.0.1 as well. (My default gateway) (Updated above)

I am also already in DMZ mode.

My network config is 3 computers wired into the router and 2-4 wireless. The rig the server is on is wired into the router but it is not the only one.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

For the love of god man, your server's LAN IP address, not your bloody router/gateway IP address.  The IP address you get by running ipconfig and looking in the IPv4 row for the adapter you're using.

192.168.0.X where X is greater than 1 and less than 255.

EDIT: If the server computer is already in the DMZ in your router's settings then you don't need to configure port forwarding.  (Any port forwarding rules you set should be void because the computer is already getting sent all packets the router receives regardless of whether they were destined for it or not.)  Only thing then is that srcds is cleared through the firewall on the server computer.  If setting "+ip 68.235.64.192" doesn't work when you're in the DMZ then set it to your server's LAN IP address as I've been trying to say for a while.

If that doesn't work then your router's DMZ must not be fully functional.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

Alright with the ip4 in as its supposed to be the server starts up as it does with out an ip specified in the launch options.

I still cannot connect via "Connect 192.168.0.167:27015" in CSS. 

I should be able to connect to the server that even though its local correct?

Thank you for helping me fix that.

DMZ photo:


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

I assume you are trying to connect from another computer on the LAN?  If not then "connect 192.168.0.167:27015" will not work.

Even though you configured srcds with "+ip 192.168.0.167" you should still connect to it with the WAN IP address.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I assume you are trying to connect from another computer on the LAN?  If not then "connect 192.168.0.167:27015" will not work.
> 
> Even though you configured srcds with "+ip 192.168.0.167" you should still connect to it with the WAN IP address.



I will try it on another computer right now.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

You cannot connect to a srcds server from the server itself.  It has to be another computer.

This is where http://canyouseeme.org/ comes in handy.  Try typing in 27015 (assuming thats the port you're using) and see if it can identify if your server is running.

Obviously everything needs to be configured properly and srcds needs to be running for the canyouseeme check to be successful.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> This is where http://canyouseeme.org/ comes in handy.  Try typing in 27015 (assuming thats the port you're using) and see if it can identify if your server is running.
> 
> Obviously everything needs to be configured properly and srcds needs to be running for the canyouseeme check to be successful.



Something is not configured properly, it cannot see my service running.




streetfighter 2 said:


> You cannot connect to a srcds server from the server itself.  It has to be another computer.



I can do that right now, it just shows up under lan and I have to connect from the 192.168.0.167:27015 instead of 68.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

EDIT:
Since I am in the DMZ I have removed my port forwards completely. After this CanYouSeeMe STILL cannot find 27015, which leads me to believe my DMZ does not actually work.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> Something is not configured properly, it cannot see my service running.



Well then one or more of four things is true:
1) your ISP is blocking 27015
2) your firewall is blocking 27015
3) srcds is not running and/or not configured for 27015
4) your router's DMZ is not a true DMZ but a neutered version of a true DMZ

The fix for 1 is to change the server port.

The fix for 2 is to fix your firewall settings.  (Windows 7 firewall is quite complicated.)

The fix for 3 is to not bother with "clientport" or "sv_lan".  All you need is "-port" and "+ip" configured properly.

The fix for 4 is to either bypass the router (which is probably too complicated) or get another router.



GSG-9 said:


> I just changed my forewords from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.167, that did not make it see the service either.



 Forwarding ports to your router is not going to do anything.  You're supposed to forward external ports to internal ports on your computer (apparently 192.168.0.167).  As I said earlier though, once in the DMZ, port forwarding is completely void.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

I will start by switching the server to 27005 from 27015 and see if it works.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm going to write a little tutorial on how to configure the Windows 7 firewall correctly for srcds.  This'll take a second.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I'm going to write a little tutorial on how to configure the Windows 7 firewall correctly for srcds.  This'll take a second.




It cannot be seen on 27005 either, so it may be windows firewall...also after switching to 27005 I can't see the gam under my lan servers.

Thank you so much!  (I will be up for a lot longer to so take your time)

Edit: I turned off Windows Firewall for a second and restarted the server, Open Port Check Could not find the server still.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2010)

I didnt read the whole thread but did you disable your windows and antivirus firewall? its kinda weird seeing this thread, i just setup a CS Condition Zero server for a friend so he could play at home with his kids and if someone online wanted to join they could. All i did was set his netgear router to DMZ and setup the console version of HLDS and then once we configured AMXmodx, we had a small killing spree before he went to bed. one main problem he had was windows firewall which took us about 25 min to figure out that was the problem of why i couldnt see the server from my house


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I didnt read the whole thread but did you disable your windows and antivirus firewall? its kinda weird seeing this thread, i just setup a CS Condition Zero server for a friend so he could play at home with his kids and if someone online wanted to join they could. All i did was set his netgear router to DMZ and setup the console version of HLDS and then once we configured AMXmodx, we had a small killing spree before he went to bed. one main problem he had was windows firewall which took us about 25 min to figure out that was the problem of why i couldnt see the server from my house



I am waiting for street fighters tutorial, but  yes I did disable the firewall and start the server to see what happened.  I have Symmetric Endpoint Protection as well though, I will double check its not blocking anything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2010)

are you running the steam version or console? ive had better luck with console mostly

Steam GUI





Console





http://hlds101.com/index.htm


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah Console version (hence launch options)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2010)

you don't have to specify your IP address. when you launch the server it defaults to localhost and you are good to go. trust me, ive run many source dedicated servers. the port tho you must specify and since source rules are strange you may need to do +port 27015 rather than -port 27015. of course, this is on a linux server with no software firewall enabled.

also, in windows dont you need to configure a server.cfg file where you put all your server settings? make sure you include +execute server.cfg once you have done so.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Fuuuuuu I have too many tabs open and I just deleted everything I wrote.  Guess I'll start again . . .

*Streetfighter 2 presents How to Configure SRCDS in the Windows 7 firewall*​
1) Start by opening Windows Firewall with Advanced Security by pressing the windows key + r.





2) Type or copy the following into the run dialog then press enter:

```
%windir%\system32\WF.msc
```

3) Something like the following will pop up:




You can see in the picture that I have already added entries for SRCDS main and srcds RCON.  Clients connect through any IP on the SRCDS main rule and I can more tightly control which IPs are allowed to use RCON through the srcds RCON rule.  (You may also notice that both are configured for port 27050, that is because I used to run my server on port 27050.)

Notice also that the srcds rule has been blocked.  This was the stock rule that Windows 7 tried to configure for me but it didn't give me much control and seemed to cause connection issues.​
4) Select "Inbound Rules" in the left hand column of the Windows Firewall with Advanced Security window.  Then in the right hand column select "New Rule".

5) A window like the following will popup.  We are going to first configure SRCDS main.





Select custom then click next.​
6)




Set it to program then input the directory for "srcds.exe".  For me it is "%SystemDrive%\srcds\srcds.exe" but it may be different for you.​
7)




Set protocol to UDP and then configure it to the port you wish to use (27015 in the example).  Remember that you'll have to come back into the firewall settings and change this port if you ever change the server port.​
8)For "Scope" use default settings (any IP address & any IP address).
For "Action" use the default settings (allow the connection).
For "Profile" use default settings (all checked).
For "Name" name it SRCDS main.​
9) Since you are behind a router you will need to change one setting manually.  Right click on the SRCDS main entry you just created and click "Properties".  In the "Advanced" tab make sure "Allow Edge Traversal" is selected in the "Edge traversal" drop-down box.  Click apply then OK.





10)  Repeat steps 4 through 8 for but this time for SRCDS RCON.  The only difference is this time the port protocol will be TCP and the name will (obviously) be SRCDS RCON.  In the future you can use the "Scope" tab of the SRCDS RCON rule to limit remote connections on RCON.  I used to have it limited to only a handful of admins who were friends of mine.  That really cuts down on hacking.

11)  Finally you'll want to right click on the two stock srcds entries then click properties.  On the "General" tab uncheck "Enabled".  (I used to say: _make sure "Block the Connection" is selected in the "Action" list_ but I think disabling should work just as well.)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2010)

probably for testing purposes you should just turn off the firewall.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> you don't have to specify your IP address. when you launch the server it defaults to localhost and you are good to go. trust me, ive run many source dedicated servers. the port tho you must specify and since source rules are strange you may need to do +port 27015 rather than -port 27015. of course, this is on a linux server with no software firewall enabled.



I'd agree with this but my server just plum didn't work unless I included "+ip 192.168.1.10" (or whatever the servers LAN IP was).  Also you're right about the +/-, or at least it's worth a try.  I'm looking at my old config and I used -, but who knows?



Easy Rhino said:


> probably for testing purposes you should just turn off the firewall.



Funny how that shit doesn't occur to me until after I wrote that thing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I'd agree with this but my server just plum didn't work unless I included "+ip 192.168.1.10" (or whatever the servers LAN IP was).  Also you're right about the +/-, or at least it's worth a try.  I'm looking at my old config and I used -, but who knows?



it could just be a windows/linux thing. 





> Funny how that shit doesn't occur to me until after I wrote that thing.



it is still useful for other apps.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

I did the above tutorial with no issue and CanYouSeeME still cannot see my port.

Turning off Symantec and Turning off windows-firewall, then starting the server does not make CanYouSeeMe see my port, I tried this twice using port 27005 and port 27015. 

I had all port forwarding disabled since I am in DMZ.
I was really hoping I had my firewall mis-configured.



Easy Rhino said:


> you don't have to specify your IP address. when you launch the server it defaults to localhost and you are good to go. trust me, ive run many source dedicated servers. the port tho you must specify and since source rules are strange you may need to do +port 27015 rather than -port 27015. of course, this is on a linux server with no software firewall enabled.


The Port reads as 27015/27005(which ever I am trying in the launch options) fine with the -port and the +port (I just switched it and its the same). I am checking it with the clientport command in the dedicated server.


Easy Rhino said:


> also, in windows dont you need to configure a server.cfg file where you put all your server settings? make sure you include +execute server.cfg once you have done so.


I think it reads the server.cfg by deafult, at least my rcon password and the server name/other settings in there are on the server already.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> I did the above tutorial with no issue and CanYouSeeME still cannot see my port.
> 
> Turning off Symantec and Turning off windows-firewall, then starting the server does not make CanYouSeeMe see my port, I tried this twice using port 27005 and port 27015.
> 
> ...



turn off windows firewall. turn off all anti-virus software and malware protection. put your pc in the DMZ. save all settings in your router and reboot it. reboot your pc with all of that crap turned off. then try canyouseeme.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> reboot your pc with all of that crap turned off. then try canyouseeme.



I will do the last part and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

Its a no go, it still can't see the sever.

I saw this when running on port 27005 in the console (although I don't think it means anything):
"Network: IP xxx.xxx.x.xxx, mode MP, dedicated Yes, ports 27005 SV / 27006 CL"


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

At this point I'd say bypass the bloody router or get a new one.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> At this point I'd say bypass the bloody router or get a new one.



I only have one Ethernet cable in the house from the outside, Im going to call a friend @ my isp tomorrow and make sure they are not blocking ports first before I start rearranging hardware. Thanks for all your help!

I will keep this updated over the next week as I fiddle with it.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> I only have one Ethernet cable in the house from the outside



I'm going to assume that you mean your modem is your router.  In this case it's still possible to replace the router by bridging it to your server or another router.  

Unfortunately though that increases complexity significantly...


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I'm going to assume that you mean your modem is your router.  In this case it's still possible to replace the router by bridging it to your server or another router.
> 
> Unfortunately though that increases complexity significantly...



No actually, we have fiber into the house, then a box that has one Ethernet cable heading out to the router that I forgot about until now, before they upgraded us to fiber my router was my modem. 

Hmmm.

I'm gonna go see what I can find out about it.

Here is my modem:
CT-5372
http://www.comtrend.com/links/3$product.htm


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Chances are you have fiber running into an ONT (Optical Network Terminal) and from there it heads out RJ-45 style (standard ethernet) to your router.

The "modem" you just linked to is a router.  I guess it's a DSL-modem/router now that I look at it.  That's almost as ugly as the crappy MoCA router crap I have.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

So you think the server is doing the following:

Threw Windows Firewall @ Port 27015/27005
Threw DIR-165 @ Port 27015/27005
Stopped @ CT-5372 @ Port 27015/27005


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> So you think the server is doing the following:
> 
> Threw Windows Firewall @ Port 27015/27005
> Threw DIR-165 @ Port 27015/27005
> Stopped @ CT-5372 @ Port 27015/27005



yes. you essentially have two routers there. forward the appropriate ports on the CT-5372 to your server. the thing is, you have to know how the DIR-165 is setup. is it set as a network bridge? i am guessing no if you can set port forwarding on it. so you essentially have two LANs setup in your house. you can set the DIR-165 to bridge mode making it so that you only have 1 LAN (all IPs are assigned by CT-5372) or you can leave it like it is and setup iptables. i suggest the former.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yes. you essentially have two routers there. forward the appropriate ports on the CT-5372 to your server. the thing is, you have to know how the DIR-165 is setup. is it set as a network bridge? i am guessing no if you can set port forwarding on it. so you essentially have two LANs setup in your house. you can set the DIR-165 to bridge mode making it so that you only have 1 LAN (all IPs are assigned by CT-5372) or you can leave it like it is and setup iptables. i suggest the former.



So im sitting in my basement wired into the CT-5372 and I cannot get onto the router page. 192.168.1.1 does not open it as I was told online. My isp must have changed it, Idk much about how modems from fiber are set up. Can I reset this thing or is that a bad idea?

Also the router page does not show up on my 'network' page even though its a home network with discovery on.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> So im sitting in my basement wired into the CT-5372 and I cannot get onto the router page. 192.168.1.1 does not open it as I was told online. My isp must have changed it, Idk much about how modems from fiber are set up. Can I reset this thing or is that a bad idea?
> 
> Also the router page does not show up on my 'network' page even though its a home network with discovery on.



your isp won't change the default IP address for the router. unplug everything from that router. turn it off. plug the ethernet line from your fiber box back into that router. turn it back on and give it a minute to fully load. now with your PC or notebook turned off plug directly into that router. turn on your pc open up cmd. type ipconfig /flushdns and then go to 192.168.1.1

more than likely you could not see 192.168.1.1 because your PC or notebook was using old cache information.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> your isp won't change the default IP address for the router. unplug everything from that router. turn it off. plug the ethernet line from your fiber box back into that router. turn it back on and give it a minute to fully load. now with your PC or notebook turned off plug directly into that router. turn on your pc open up cmd. type ipconfig /flushdns and then go to 192.168.1.1
> 
> more than likely you could not see 192.168.1.1 because your PC or notebook was using old cache information.



I'd say just connect it to the router and type 'ipconfig /release' and 'ipconfig /renew'.  Wait for it to get an IP assigned then check that IP and make sure it's a base 192.168.1.X address.  If it doesn't get assigned an IP address then the router must have been bridged.

Daisy chaining routers is not always easy as the NATs may interfere (in addition to DHCP and other things).


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, so I should try the following.

Turn off CT-5372.
Turn on CT-5372.

Plug DIR-615 into CT-5372.

Plug DIR-615 into off computer.

Open cmd
Run IPConfig /release
Run IP Config /renew

If I do this I should then be able to access the Ct-5372 settings?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> Ok, so I should try the following.
> 
> Turn off CT-5372.
> Turn on CT-5372.
> ...



dont connect the dir-615 just yet. you need to use the process of elimination to figure out the issue.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, I am plugged into the CT-5372

and I have run Open cmd
Run IPConfig /release
Run IP Config /renew
and here is the result








EDIT:
I just ping'd 192.168.1.1 for the hell of it (ping 192.168.1.1 in cmd) and got a 100% loss of data on 4 tries.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

That router (CT-5372) is bridged.  You are being assigned the external IP address (172.29.97.XXX) so it has to be bridged.

You can not ping a router that is bridged.  This also means that your server settings that we tried earlier should have worked because any port forwarding/DMZ would have not interfered with the network bridge.

EDIT:  If you want to test to see if DIR-615 is not working properly with the server here's what I'd recommend doing.
1) Unplug everything from CT-5372 except the line-in from the ONT
2) Plug your server computer directly into CT-5372
3) Run ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew
4) Open a browser and make sure your internet is working
5) Disable all firewalls on the server and then start srcds
6) Use canyouseeme.org on your server port and see if it works

If it fails then your ISP is blocking that port.
If it succeeds your DIR-615 is crap.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> That router (CT-5372) is bridged.  You are being assigned the external IP address (172.29.97.XXX) so it has to be bridged.
> 
> You can not ping a router that is bridged.  This also means that your server settings that we tried earlier should have worked because any port forwarding/DMZ would have not interfered with the network bridge.
> 
> ...



you have to be confusing him. you can indeed ping a router that is bridged. if the DIR-615 is in bridge mode it means that the CT-5372 assigns an internal IP address to all devices, including the DIR-615. (i just pinged both of my routers which are set to bridge mode.) all devices are then within the domain of CT-5372 and all devices can see one another. when in bridge mode, you cannot port forward or set any firewall options as it would conflict with the entire LAN. this tells me that the DIR-615 is setup as a regular router and is forwarding ports only to be blocked by the CT-5372!

if you are plugged directly in CT-5372 and the problem persists than it is not the DIR-615. it seems to me that the CT-5372 is assigning your machine your external IP address which means that the DMZ is on OR it is some strange setting your ISP has when it installs those routers. 

if you cannot login to CT-5372 using 192.168.1.1 like the manual says AND you are plugged directly into it then you should call your ISP and ask...

#1 are you blocking any ports using the CT-5372
#2 what is the default IP address to the CT-5372

call them now. they have 24/7 support. go go go !


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sadly they do not have 24-7 support.
http://www.paulbunyan.net/

I will be calling them tomorrow though to find out.

Here is my plan,
Call to:

Ask if any ports are blocked/which are not.
Ask for the default ip address, they may not let me have it, I think they charge people extra if they want to use the wireless or something strange, it is also my understanding they run their television through the fiber to the router (I don't understand how that works though).

If nothing is blocked I am going to sell the DIR-615 to a friend that does not host servers and research the best N Router for my uses.




Easy Rhino said:


> you have to be confusing him. you can indeed ping a router that is bridged. if the DIR-615 is in bridge mode it means that the CT-5372 assigns an internal IP address to all devices, including the DIR-615. (i just pinged both of my routers which are set to bridge mode.) all devices are then within the domain of CT-5372 and all devices can see one another. when in bridge mode, you cannot port forward or set any firewall options as it would conflict with the entire LAN. this tells me that the DIR-615 is setup as a regular router and is forwarding ports only to be blocked by the CT-5372!
> 
> if you are plugged directly in CT-5372 and the problem persists than it is not the DIR-615. it seems to me that the CT-5372 is assigning your machine your external IP address which means that the DMZ is on OR it is some strange setting your ISP has when it installs those routers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> Sadly they do not have 24-7 support.
> http://www.paulbunyan.net/
> 
> I will be calling them tomorrow though to find out.
> ...



sounds fail to me. i have fios (fiber) and from outside i have a fiber line that connects to my optical box inside. then using coax i go from the optical box to the router they give me. i however have full access to that router which also has a coax out which goes to the DVR. i then go from the router they gave me to two bridged routers. works great.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 7, 2010)

I called, I was behind their network firewall. I filled for a change of service, so I should be free by 5:00 Pm tonight...

Damn isp's trying to make life easier for normal people...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> I called, I was behind their network firewall. I filled for a change of service, so I should be free by 5:00 Pm tonight...
> 
> Damn isp's trying to make life easier for normal people...



all that troubleshooting and of course the easiest fix is the solution.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 7, 2010)

Everything is working as it should 


None of you know how to get VIPMod working for the OrangeBox engine do you?


----------

